# Füttert ihn! signaturen...



## Jeffy (28. September 2008)

ich kann mir nich helfen aber ich finde hier im buffed forum sollten diese "füttert dieses komische pinguin oder was auch immer vieh was da in meiner signatur steht" verboten werden...

ganz im allgemeinen finde ich diese "klick auf den link spiele" bescheuert und besonders auf den zeiger gehen mir leute die ich eigentlich gut leiden kann, die mir dann so ne scheisse schicken....

naja hier im buffed forum isses einfach zu ner seuche geworden und ich kann nich verstehen was so viele leute daran fasziniert... haben wir hier nur 12 jährige? oder spielen erwachsene menschen so etwas auch? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... meiner meinung nach könnt ihr euch auch gleich pokemon karten kaufen gehen....

/flame on.


----------



## Te-Rax (28. September 2008)

1. Das ist Off-Topic, gehört also ins Off-Topic Forum.
2. Gabs schon mehrere Threads dazu.
3. Reported.


MfG


----------



## thethinker (28. September 2008)

Find ich auch, das ist total bescheuert.


----------



## Mentenkor (28. September 2008)

Da fällt mir einfach nur mimimimimimi ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Probleme will ich haben ^^ Ich denke ich wäre der Glücksliste mensch auf der welt


----------



## diesirea (28. September 2008)

mmh ja es sind zu viele davon XD

p.s.  könnt ihr ma füttern?  XD


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

thethinker schrieb:


> Find ich auch, das ist total bescheuert.




Ganz deiner Meinung , gehört aber in ein Off-Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

und ja mir geht das langsam auch aufen Sack mit den viechern versteh net was die alle so toll an den Viechern finden 
hollt euch ne Katze und füttert die ist das gleiche !!!!!


----------



## Mentenkor (28. September 2008)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> ich kann mir nich helfen aber ich finde hier im buffed forum sollten diese "füttert dieses komische pinguin oder was auch immer vieh was da in meiner signatur steht" verboten werden...
> 
> ganz im allgemeinen finde ich diese "klick auf den link spiele" bescheuert und besonders auf den zeiger gehen mir leute die ich eigentlich gut leiden kann, die mir dann so ne scheisse schicken....
> 
> ...


Was is dadran so schlimm?


----------



## MoneyGhost (28. September 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> 1. Das ist Off-Topic, gehört also ins Off-Topic Forum.
> 2. Gabs schon mehrere Threads dazu.
> 3. Reported.
> 
> ...




4. Nervt es auch, wenn sich User wie Admins aufführen...darüber müsste man auch mal einen Thread erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich finde diese Signaturen auch nervig. Verstehe auch den Sinn nicht ganz. Man füttert die Viecher und sieht, wie das Ding immer größer und böser wird und dann? Neues machen? Ist doch genauso wie Wow....also gehört es auch ins WOW - Forum!


----------



## Jeffy (28. September 2008)

Mentenkor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir einfach nur mimimimimimi ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=)



diesirea schrieb:


> mmh ja es sind zu viele davon XD
> 
> p.s.  könnt ihr ma füttern?  XD



rofl

find ich knorke dass so viele leute der selben meinung sind, wenn n mod da is, darfs gern auch ins off topic verschoben werden... =)


----------



## Himmels (28. September 2008)

lol


----------



## Jeffy (28. September 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> 4. Nervt es auch, wenn sich User wie Admins aufführen...darüber müsste man auch mal einen Thread erstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke den post hab ich gebraucht x)


----------



## Occasus (28. September 2008)

@Zaid

Aaaargh. Augenkrebs!!!


Zum Topic. Du musst ja nicht draufklicken oder?


----------



## Akuseru (28. September 2008)

Ich finde Signaturen wie Zaid sie hat viel schlimmer xD AdBlock sei dank isse jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (28. September 2008)

omg wasn total sinnloser thread^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerivh (28. September 2008)

Naja solange sie einen nicht anspringen oder einfach ungewollt aufploppen gehts doch noch?


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

Meinst warum ich die Signatur habe um den allen ma zu beweisen wie schlimm solche Signaturen sind und um euche alle zu Verwirren und ich wette irgendwelche haben jetzt eh draufgeklickt und klicken sich jetzt durch die nachrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach meine signa schon weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagol (28. September 2008)

jo irgendwie schon sinnlos


----------



## FonKeY (28. September 2008)

sinnloser thread ..stimme ich dir vollkommen zu ^^


----------



## aRrAQ (28. September 2008)

jo überlange oder so heftig blinkende und total überanimierte (siehe Zaid) sind echt viel nerviger.

entweder guckt ihr einfach nicht auf die feed me bilder in den signaturen oder ihr ladet euch adblock für firefox runter und blockt einfach die grafiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (28. September 2008)

mich nerven sie nich nur wenn jmd 8 stück in der sig hat oder so^^
und das von Zaid zB mit nich klicken *blinkier bunt blinker nerv* nervt mich mehr^^
nichts gegen Zaid

und Achja P.S Pls mal füttern^^


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

Jungs jungs jungs....
Meine signa ist doch schon weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine angst hab die nur reingemacht weil das Thema des Thread sogut gepasst hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. September 2008)

> Was is dadran so schlimm?


Wenn du geistig reifer bist, verstehst auch du das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (28. September 2008)

Kinder fasziniert nunmal immer die sinnloste Kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluedragon91 (28. September 2008)

weiß gar net was ihr habt wenn ihr keine lust habt zu klicken dann ignoriert die einfach =)



Zaid schrieb:


> hollt euch ne Katze und füttert die ist das gleiche !!!!!



hab schon eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (28. September 2008)

Zaid schrieb:


> Jungs jungs jungs....
> Meine signa ist doch schon weg
> 
> 
> ...



ja konnte net aktualisieren weil ich am posts lesen war^^
da hattest die signatur noch^^


----------



## Gnomthebest (28. September 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> Zum Topic. Du musst ja nicht draufklicken oder?



stört es dich etwa nicht, wenn das ganze forum nur noch aus ellenlangen blinkenden bannern besteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (28. September 2008)

Was ist denn schlimm dran? musst ja nich klicken...


----------



## Ocian (28. September 2008)

Ich schiebe es mal ins Offtopic.
Desweiteres sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dass wenn seine Sigantur durch so ein ... Pet höher als 200px ist, wird er angeschrieben werden.


----------



## LegendaryDood (28. September 2008)

nur um euch jammerlappen zu ärgern werd ich mir bald noch mehr von den viechern in meine sig packen


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

ZITAT(Zaid @ 28.09.2008, 11:25) 
hollt euch ne Katze und füttert die ist das gleiche !!!!!


hab schon eine   


Nice one aber vernachlässige die net weil du dich zu sehr um das virtuelle pet kümmerst.
Deine Katze muss GESTREICHELT werden !!!! und füttern musse se auch.... 
achso...
Welches Level isen deine Katze schon ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (28. September 2008)

Oh Gott...

Mal wieder typisch deutsch. Gib uns mehr dieser "Der Rasen des Nachbars ist aber nicht 5mm hoch"-Beschwerdethreads.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

Gedankt sei jedes bisschen der "Grafik ignorieren" Funktion von FF...
Leute mit Eiern in der Sig, müssen wohl fehlendes von woanders "ersetzen"...


----------



## Peter@buffed (28. September 2008)

naja so schlimm sind die nun auch wieder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (28. September 2008)

Ich mag den Buchstaben Y nicht. Verbietet alle Signaturen mit Y bitte.


----------



## Hexenfluch (28. September 2008)

Also ich finde es nicht so schlimm sind doch nur ein paar zeilen mer die voll geschrieben werden 

Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> mmh ja es sind zu viele davon XD
> 
> *p.s.  könnt ihr ma füttern?  XD*



Ban.



Shizo. schrieb:


> mich nerven sie nich nur wenn jmd 8 stück in der sig hat oder so^^
> und das von Zaid zB mit nich klicken *blinkier bunt blinker nerv* nervt mich mehr^^
> nichts gegen Zaid
> 
> *und Achja P.S Pls mal füttern^^*



Auch Ban.


Die Gründe hab ich mal fett markiert.


----------



## Mofeist (28. September 2008)

mich nerven die teile auch total sinnfrei^^

und heißt das es sind 2 wengier : D?


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht so schlimm sind doch nur ein paar zeilen mer die voll geschrieben werden
> 
> ich habe auch eins
> 
> ...



Und du hast auch nen hübschen Ban :>


----------



## Mofeist (28. September 2008)

92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!



Das is auch son Schwachsinn es hören nie und nimmer 92% der Jugend "gangster rapp" lasst euch mal irgendwas sinnvolles oder wengistens lustiges einfallen danke


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

Carchi mein Held! *auf die Knie fall* 
Muss echt net sein, wenn man den Scheiß schon in der Sig hat auch noch in jedem Post drauf hingewiesen werden muss...


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

Carchi  !!!! 
An die macht !!!
Carchi vote 4 president !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thE aWakEn (28. September 2008)

Schön, dass du, Carcharoth, mal durchgreifst. Eine wahre Pest diese "niedlichen kleinen Racker"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Um mal ein wenig Senf zu geben: 
Mein Eindruck: Der "Besitz" solcher virtuellen Tiere steht oft in Verbindung mit mangelndem Rechtschreiben. Aber kann auch bloßer Zufall sein..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Wehre sehr NETT" ^^ und eine Zeile Später sich über "Gangsta-Rap" aufregen. 

Passt iwie gut zusammen ;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

Und wehe irgendjemand kommt auf die Idee ihn mit Futter vollzustopfen.. -.- 

Boah ne wie geil ^^ 
Das nenn ich mal eine gelungene Singnatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## likecyco (28. September 2008)

ich bin dafür das "Crachi" nen permabann bekommt und dazu noch ein tritt zwischen die beine damit das hirn ma wieder in den kopf rutscht

dieser thread ist beleidigend für alle die die in der signatur haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

likecyco schrieb:


> ich bin dafür das "Crachi" nen permabann bekommt und dazu noch ein tritt zwischen die beine damit das hirn ma wieder in den kopf rutscht
> 
> dieser thread ist beleidigend für alle die die in der signatur haben



Typisches Reaktionsverhalten, aggressiv und gewalttätig...

achja... jeder der das in der Sig hat ist eine Beleidigung für meine Augen... und nun? Wer ist jetzt mehr beleidigt?


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

likecyco schrieb:


> ich bin dafür das "Crachi" nen permabann bekommt und dazu noch ein tritt zwischen die beine damit das hirn ma wieder in den kopf rutscht
> 
> dieser thread ist beleidigend für alle die die in der signatur haben




Hi Forentroll =)

dummerweise hast du dieselbe IP wie der Typ hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=291335
Ich bann euch mal beide, okay?

Freundliche Grüsse
der böse Carcha


----------



## thE aWakEn (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi Forentroll =)
> 
> dummerweise hast du dieselbe IP wie der Typ hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=291335
> Ich bann euch mal beide, okay?
> ...




Langsam, aber sicher wird es lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaid (28. September 2008)

*Mir gemütlich mach*
*popcorn nehm*
*mit großen augen in mich hineinstopf*
*gespannt sei was passiert*


----------



## Grayback (28. September 2008)

*Es Zaid gleich tuh und mit einer Mundharmonika das Lied vom Tod spiel*


----------



## Raminator (28. September 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> 4. Nervt es auch, wenn sich User wie Admins aufführen...darüber müsste man auch mal einen Thread erstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi Forentroll =)
> 
> dummerweise hast du dieselbe IP wie der Typ hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=291335
> Ich bann euch mal beide, okay?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dam Dam Dam 

Charchi 4 President xD

Ich hab grade meinen Spaß dran, Signaturen zu blocken die mich nerven o.0

Der Thread ist immer noch sinnlos, genauso wie die X Tausend anderen zu dem Thema! Blockt sie, oder ignoriert sie nicht.

Und wenn jemand "FEED IT!" schreibt, meldet ihrs an Charchi, dann haben wir mal wieder was, um ihn anzubeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (28. September 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Wenn du geistig reifer bist, verstehst auch du das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du geistig reifer bist störst du nicht nichtmehr an solchen kiddy-Spielen, oder findest du man sollte alle Spielplätze abreissen weil die nerven?

Wenn die Leute ihren Spaß dran haben können sie den von mir aus haben, ich will ihnen das nicht vermiesen. Ich Finde die Dinger viel besser als die Bite-Fight oder Pennergame Links.

P.S.: Finde auch, dass die Leute mit sonem Teil in der Signatur hier an den Pranger gestellt werden und finde dass nicht OK.
Wieso nicht gleich nen "Scheiß Tokio Hotel"-thread und dann alle Bannen die sagen sie sind Tokio Hotel-Fans...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wenn du geistig reifer bist störst du nicht nichtmehr an solchen kiddy-Spielen, oder findest du man sollte alle Spielplätze abreissen weil die nerven?
> 
> Wenn die Leute ihren Spaß dran haben können sie den von mir aus haben, ich will ihnen das nicht vermiesen. Ich Finde die Dinger viel besser als die Bite-Fight oder Pennergame Links.




1. Ja ABREISSEN! Die Kinder kommen dann in die tiefen Uranminen im Schwarzwald...

2. Sie sind genau der selbe scheiß nur in bunt... ob ich jetzt Blut, Fleisch, Geld oder Futter dafür kriege ist scheiß egal...


----------



## luXz (28. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 2. Sie sind genau der selbe scheiß nur in bunt...



Genau deswegen find ich sie besser als langweilige Links.


----------



## MoneyGhost (28. September 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> P.S.: Finde auch, dass die Leute mit sonem Teil in der Signatur hier an den Pranger gestellt werden und finde dass nicht OK.
> Wieso nicht gleich nen "Scheiß Tokio Hotel"-thread und dann alle Bannen die sagen sie sind Tokio Hotel-Fans...




Das hast du falsch verstanden. Es werden nicht die gebannt, die sagen "Ich bin Tokio Hotel-Fan", sondern die die in Ihrem Post mitteilen: Füttert Bill!


----------



## luXz (28. September 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden. Es werden nicht die gebannt, die sagen "Ich bin Tokio Hotel-Fan", sondern die die in Ihrem Post mitteilen: Füttert Bill!



Finde ich genauso sinnlos.


----------



## Manoroth (28. September 2008)

lasst doch die armen vichers in ruhe... die tun ja nix^^

ne also solange die nur in der sig rumgammeln isses ja egal und die die meinen sie müssn was von wegn "füttere dies und das" schreibn bekommn was mit dem banhammer von carchi.

mich persönlich nerven solche threads mehr da es schon ka wie viele von denen gab.

obwohl etwas gutes haben sie: es gibt immer iwelche die meinen hier füttere das vieh und die sind wir dann für ne weile los^^(jup die nerven mich auch obwohl ich auch son ei rumgammeln hab)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. September 2008)

Wie schon oft erwähnt, ich finde sie auch nervig, aber guckt in meine sig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2008)

Ja, es nervt. Aber solche Threads auch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wie schon oft erwähnt, ich finde sie auch nervig, aber guckt in meine sig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist sogar NOCH bescheuerter...


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wie schon oft erwähnt, ich finde sie auch nervig,* aber guckt in meine sig!*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*seufz* ....


----------



## Urengroll (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *seufz* ....




zu machen?


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

@Charchi: 

Wo droppt man den Hammer? Ich will den haben x.x


----------



## chiaxoxo (28. September 2008)

wieso bleiben solche threads offen (es gibt ja mehrere) und leute die auf ihre pets aufmerksam machen (1mal) werden sofort gebannt!!?

ziemlich heuchlerisch ich mecker ja auch nicht über eure signaturen


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

> 3.3
> 
> 
> Zudem sind Forenbeiträge, Organizermails oder Äußerungen im Chat, die nicht auf den privaten, individuellen Meinungsaustausch gerichtet sind, wie z.B. kommerzielle Werbung für eigene Zwecke oder für Dritte, gebührenpflichtige Service-Telefonnummern, Junk-Mails, Spam, Kettenbriefe und Schneeballsystem-Mails, untersagt.



Auszug aus den AGBs

Diese Valenthsache fällt nur darunter, wenn in beiträen dafür geworben wird. Dann wird es allerdings mit einem Bann geahndet.

Die Eier sind mir egal, hab sie eh geblockt, so wie sämtliche Signaturen die WoW- oder WAR-Charaktere beinhalten, weils mich nicht interessiert und die Seiten unnötig vergrößert.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> wieso bleiben solche threads offen (es gibt ja mehrere) und leute die auf ihre pets aufmerksam machen (1mal) werden sofort gebannt!!?
> 
> ziemlich heuchlerisch ich mecker ja auch nicht über eure signaturen



Es sind ja keine Permbans, sondern nur temporäre Bans.

Die Threads bleiben aus folgenden Gründen offen:
- damit man darüber diskutieren kann
- weil es sonst wieder heisst, buffed würde Sachen zensieren


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> - weil es sonst wieder heisst, buffed würde Sachen zensieren


Stoert es dich Oo


----------



## Lurock (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Stoert es dich Oo


Die Folge wäre 100 weitere Beschwerde-Threads.
Mich würde das als Mod stören.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Stoert es dich Oo



Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. September 2008)

Mich stört es nicht, solange die Leute nicht ständig in ihren Posts darauf hinweisen, dass man das Vieh füttern soll (teilweise noch sagen, was man füttern soll :X) und solange sie darauf achten, dass ihre Signatur nicht zu groß wird. Die meisten haben halt einen Charakter-Banner in der Signatur, der schon 100 Pixel hoch ist.. die Tierchen sind dann nochmal 110 Pixel, kommt man schon auf 210. Dann noch ein Text drunter und hier und da noch eine leere Zeile... naja, ihr seht, worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. September 2008)

Die Entwicklung in den Foren generell ist einfach nur traurig. Es geht nicht nicht mehr um sinnvolle Fragen und Antworten, sondern wer den meisten und größten "Quark" in seine Signaturen packt. Ich nehme mal an, daß buffed.de alte Beiträge automatisch nach einer gewissen Zeitspanne löscht, oder sie bauen gerade einen neuen Serverpark. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Stoert es dich Oo


Du bist hier nur Gast, schon vergessen?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2008)

heult doch alle


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (28. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> heult doch alle



Schon geschehen.^^


----------



## Rashnuk (28. September 2008)

Ironie On:

Joah ich hasse die Leute auch mit diesem nervigen Fütter mich und so ... -.-

Ironie Off:

ne ne also der thread ist schon irgendwie sinnlos ...


----------



## mookuh (28. September 2008)

ignoriert sie doch einfach wenn sie euch so stören....
 btw es gibt ne funktion wo man abschaltet die sig zu sehen


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> heult doch alle


makro?
du postest das heute ziehmlich oft


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

Ach Anti Signaturen Freds sind erlaubt?
Gut vote 4 anti Charplaner Links die sind eh nur zum posen da und die Zitate verletzen sicher auch irgend n Recht*


----------



## Dalrogh (29. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es sind ja keine Permbans, sondern nur temporäre Bans.
> 
> Die Threads bleiben aus folgenden Gründen offen:
> - damit man darüber diskutieren kann
> -* weil es sonst wieder heisst, buffed würde Sachen zensieren*



*Hust* *räusper* aber meinen Avatar durft ich nicht behalten und das ist dann keine Zensur??? (nichts Schlimmes und nichts Nacktes war zu sehen) -.-

P.S.: Diese Fütter Viecher sind eindeutig soetwas wie diese Diebesspiele und verstoßen somit gegen die "Netiquette" eigentlich müssten alle mit so einer Sig verwarnt werden...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

Ann alle die hier in ihrem post ums füttern betteln...valenth.com->Forum->Level me up
geht schneller,viel schneller ich präsentiere meine auch nur noch


----------



## Hunternevs (29. September 2008)

omg ooo nein wie schlimm -.- füttert sie oder lasst es ist doch egal ob man jetzt so ein teil in der signatur hat oder halt ein kleines Bild..sinnlos sich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

wenn dein vieh pöse werden soll dann prepariere den link.. im link steht   
feed/nummer] mach daraus z.B. feed/nummer/stolen+soul]
ich stopf meine mit Traumstaub vollXD Holy Army^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (29. September 2008)

Holt euch einfach nen Tamagotchi das könnt ihr selber füttern und geht damit nicht dem rest der Welt auf den Keks.....

wäre doch ne tolle Sache ihr werdet weniger geflamed habt ein elektro Tierchen und alle sind Glücklich!!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

Achja und Hunternevs wenn deine Viecher alle zusammen lvl 5000 ham dan gibts das limited viech^^


----------



## Carcharoth (29. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> *Hust* *räusper* aber meinen Avatar durft ich nicht behalten und das ist dann keine Zensur??? (nichts Schlimmes und nichts Nacktes war zu sehen) -.-



Hör bitte auf "Verstösse gegen die Netiquette" mit "Zensur" zu verwechseln...


----------



## Squarg (29. September 2008)

Das mit den komischen Viechern is meiner Meinung nach
genau das gleiche wie mit den "Kopier Hans in deine Signatur damit
er irgendwas schafft" 

Naja ich finds hässlich aber stören tuts mich nich.


----------



## Dalrogh (29. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf "Verstösse gegen die Netiquette" mit "Zensur" zu verwechseln...



Mhhh dann schau dir mal bitte den Thread: Bewerte den Avatar über Dir an... dann dürftest du etwas sehr viel Schreibarbeit haben... Beleidigungen in Avataren, Nackte Manga-Babes etc.

Mein Nick aus Ego-Shooter Zeiten ist nunmal pOrnsTaR* und daher werden wahrscheinlich alle meine Avatare die ich noch auf der HDD habe eine *leichte* sexuelle Anspielung haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Mhhh dann schau dir mal bitte den Thread: Bewerte den Avatar über Dir an... dann dürftest du etwas sehr viel Schreibarbeit haben... Beleidigungen in Avataren, Nackte Manga-Babes etc.
> 
> Mein Nick aus Ego-Shooter Zeiten ist nunmal pOrnsTaR* und daher werden wahrscheinlich alle meine Avatare die ich noch auf der HDD habe eine *leichte* sexuelle Anspielung haben...
> 
> ...



Für irgendwas gibts ja den Reportbutton. Den kann man auch für Avatare benutzen.


Zweite und letzte Warnung, ändere bitte deinen Avatar in was jugendfreies um.


----------



## Dalrogh (30. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Für irgendwas gibts ja den Reportbutton. Den kann man auch für Avatare benutzen.
> 
> 
> Zweite und letzte Warnung, ändere bitte deinen Avatar in was jugendfreies um.



Schon geschehen...


----------



## Rastas (1. Oktober 2008)

Nach dem mein Thread eben (ziemlich kratzig aber nagut) geschlossen wurde geb ich hier meine Meinung dazu:
Die Teile nerven aus dem einfachen Grund,dass viele einfach übertreiben (so wie manche in dem Thread hier) und um die 20von den Viechern in die Sig ballern... es nervt... die blöden Sprüche "Fütter mich" usw. nerven einfach... ist genauso wie wenn sich die kleine Schwester hinter euch hocken würde und jedesmal wenn ihr nen post lest auf den "Fütter mich" oder "Ich muss Pipi" Knopf der Puppe drücken würde... klar kann mans ignorieren aber es NERVT trotzdem abartig....

so far Rastas


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

jop, es nervt echt. aber einfach diedinger von valenth blocken.
und wenn die dann meinen, man müsse auf diese viecher in seinem post aufmerksam machen, melden button drücken, und du wirst carchas hammer kommen hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Oktober 2008)

1-2 viecher in der sig find ich noch ok, fütter ich auch noch hin und wieder

aber wenn jemand eine armee von 2 reihen dieser viecher in seiner sig bunkert find ich das langsam nervig


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Mhhh dann schau dir mal bitte den Thread: Bewerte den Avatar über Dir an... dann dürftest du etwas sehr viel Schreibarbeit haben... Beleidigungen in Avataren, Nackte Manga-Babes etc.



Also ich hab net wirklich viele gesehen die nackte manga/anime girls in ihren ava bzw signatur haben


Ps: nein die von meinem ava bzw signatur sind nicht nackt!


----------



## Serran (2. Oktober 2008)

Mentenkor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir einfach nur mimimimimimi ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ist doch egal , was die drin haben... Zwingt dich ja keiner drauf zu Klicken oder das stundenlang anzuglotzen...


Viel Schlimmer ist diese 90% der Jugend hört Hiphop etc. (oder so).


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Was is dadran so schlimm?


Die Viecher sind einfach nur nervig. Gleich Rotze wie Tamagotchi oder Pokemon-.-
Kauft euch ein echtes Haustier...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

ich bin geläutert und hab meine dinger mal gelöscht is wirklcih echt dämlich cih hatte ehrlich gesagt bei den dingern nen pokemon flashback! egal NIEDER MIT VALENTH (oder wie man das schreibt)


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Oktober 2008)

buh hast dich von der menge unterdrücken lassen..gelöscht hastse am ende eh nur aus der sigXD


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> buh hast dich von der menge unterdrücken lassen..gelöscht hastse am ende eh nur aus der sigXD




Also 10 von den Dingern sind nun wirklich mehr als sinnfrei. Musste zugeben, wa? Oder bekommst du 10 Cent pro Klick, wenns einer füttert?


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde,10 nebeneinander (ohne die feedme sprüche!) sehen recht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2008)

Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach akzeptieren das es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, dem einen gefällt Valenth, den anderen diese selbsgebauten und wieder nem anderen nen Char link. Es gibt Milliarden von Menschen also auch Milliarden von Geschmäcker....


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach akzeptieren das es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, dem einen gefällt Valenth, den anderen diese selbsgebauten und wieder nem anderen nen Char link. Es gibt Milliarden von Menschen also auch Milliarden von Geschmäcker....



/sign


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich finde,10 nebeneinander (ohne die feedme sprüche!) sehen recht geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genauso seh ich das auch^^ die nerven nicht und fordern niemanden auf^^ und seit gestern 35lvl mehr^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Oktober 2008)

Achja und seit froh das es nur Valenth is... ich kann gerne minicitys und dracheneier ins forum holen.....muhhaha^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Mach das und ich wünsche dir ein schönes Leben in Timbuktu wo dich niemand hin verfolgt *droh*


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Oktober 2008)

na dann pass ich mal meine Signatur an^^

edit: ich machs wieder weg bevor es sich wirklich verbreitet^^


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

:>
Minicities rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Valenth wächst nur durch meine Klicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://valenth.com/feed/103677/
Und nur mit dem ganz links füttern, will ein engelchen haben =)
btw ...
http://z0r.de/?id=1207


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

schade das die dinger ned wie tamagotchi verhungern


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> :>
> Minicities rocken
> 
> 
> ...



Ach verflucht. Bin ich doch wieder auf den Verwarn-Button gerutscht...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ach verflucht. Bin ich doch wieder auf den Verwarn-Button gerutscht...


wegen den Minicitys oder wegen der Valenth werbung?


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wegen den Minicitys oder wegen der Valenth werbung?



Valent. Was sonst? :>


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2008)

OHA das *Moderatoren* sieht bedrohlich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ach verflucht. Bin ich doch wieder auf den Verwarn-Button gerutscht...


Hmm, sollte mir wirklich mal die Regeln zu den Posts durchlesen, egal, bei der Verwarnung bleibt es ja, und wenn nicht, dann nehme ich eben nen Ban hin, werde schon selber schuld sein =)

Edit: 1. Bekomme ich keine Nachricht bei einer Verwarnung?
2. Finde ich in den Regeln zum Posten (oben bei meinem buffed Forum) keine Regel, welche mir verbietet in einem Thema in dem es um Valenth geht, mein kleines Mistding zu posten. Wie gesagt stört mich die Verwarnung nicht sonderlich,m aber würde gerne deine Begründüng hören, kann auch per PM sein, nicht das es am Ende eine Disskussion wie bei dem Meinzelmännchen gibt (die total überflüssig war, Mod > user!)


----------



## PTK (4. Oktober 2008)

haha, ich hab gestern erst angefangen und guckt euch meine killerpinguine an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meinen gedankenchip, und meine drachen und mein... nunja.. mein ei


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich finde,10 nebeneinander (ohne die feedme sprüche!) sehen recht geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



recht hast du


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (4. Oktober 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> haha, ich hab gestern erst angefangen und guckt euch meine killerpinguine an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dein chip wird ein schlangenartiges vieh..wieso auch immer.. und das ei en vogel^^


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, sollte mir wirklich mal die Regeln zu den Posts durchlesen, egal, bei der Verwarnung bleibt es ja, und wenn nicht, dann nehme ich eben nen Ban hin, werde schon selber schuld sein =)
> 
> Edit: 1. Bekomme ich keine Nachricht bei einer Verwarnung?
> 2. Finde ich in den Regeln zum Posten (oben bei meinem buffed Forum) keine Regel, welche mir verbietet in einem Thema in dem es um Valenth geht, mein kleines Mistding zu posten. Wie gesagt stört mich die Verwarnung nicht sonderlich,m aber würde gerne deine Begründüng hören, kann auch per PM sein, nicht das es am Ende eine Disskussion wie bei dem Meinzelmännchen gibt (die total überflüssig war, Mod > user!)



1. Meistens schon.
2. Netiquette schonmal durchgelesen?


> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, *Diebesspiele* oder illegale Aktivitäten.


Der Valent-Müll fällt unter die Kategorie "Diebspiel" und ist nur in der Signatur erlaubt. Und das auch nur, wenns deutlich gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## Zez (5. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der Valent-Müll fällt unter die Kategorie "Diebspiel" und ist nur in der Signatur erlaubt. Und das auch nur, wenns deutlich gekennzeichnet ist.


Danke


----------



## PTK (5. Oktober 2008)

So, hab mal ne frage? warum spielen jetzt alle aufeinmal son ding.. und warum hoffen manche noch elendig auf klicks? ;D


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schade das die dinger ned wie tamagotchi verhungern


Das würden sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht wenn ich mir die Level von den Dingern angucke...


----------



## PTK (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde die dinger SUPER [Freaksch*****] xD


----------



## MoneyGhost (5. Oktober 2008)

Sehr traurig, dass man so viele Leute mit so banalen Dingern so fesseln kann. Tier füttern - Tier wächst..olé!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Dezember 2008)

...-hm ma sehn was passiert und ob as passiert-...


----------



## Stoffl (26. Dezember 2008)

Ist das sowas wie dieses Pennergame?
Wenn ja, hasse ich sie alle...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Dezember 2008)

kommt drauf an ob man es einfach in die sig tut..... oder ob man es in die sig tut und FEEEEED MEEEE schreibt..... letzeres is das scheisse und warscheinlich auch der grund für diese negative einstellung gegenüber valenth


----------



## rEdiC (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Anti-Viecher- Threads sind noch viel nerviger.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Würde ich auch behaupten rEdiC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. Dezember 2008)

das is auch kein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is schon uralt^^


----------



## Scharamo (27. Dezember 2008)

finde ich auch ^^

und diese


92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!

sprüche nerven auch langsam^^ Was haben alle gegen "Gangsta" Rap?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> Ui, gleich gibts nen Flamewars, Leute mit Hirn (Valenth) und Leute ohne (dagegen)
> WAS habt ihr alle dagegen? wieso hat mich dieser *nixschreibenwilldaherpösesmurmel* von Carcharoth einen Tag gebannt weil ich so ein Vieh hatte?
> Fragen über Fragen...*Auf der Seite der ersteren beim Flamewars steht*


Weil die Viecher nervig sind? Fast wie nen Tamagotchi? Und nebenbei sehen sie hässlich aus, daher sindse bei mir geblockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

weil die viecher hirnrissig und scheisse sind^^
udn i bin froh die kagge geblockt zu haben^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. Dezember 2008)

Beleidigung entfernt und ich mache hier mal zu, da der Thread anscheinend eh nur noch benutzt wird um ein bisschen Stunk oder Werbung zu machen. Außerdem war er ja schon 2 Monate tot.


----------

